# Spring Conditions



## OTDRSMN

How's the water conditions so far up there? Are you having a wet spring, are the holes fillin up good??


----------



## fishhook

It was dry last year and we had very little snow this winter. It's getting too late to help the nesting situation anyway.

Hopefully this is the last one of these threads for a while. The water conditions up here are always a very finicky thing and can change overnight. What is full now could be dry by august and vice versa.


----------



## purepower

up here in NE South Dakota we have had a decent amount of rain the rivers aren't getting any deeper but the pot holes are filling up and the sloughs are going back to normal size.


----------



## northernwaterfowl

Fishhook....what are you talking about. We have had 2 to 3 inches of rain the past two weeks. Plus all of the potholes were already full here in the Kenmare/Bowbells area. Looks great for duck and goose production. They have been getting rain in the Weyburn and Saskatoon Saskatchewan areas too.

Todd


----------



## fishhook

ehhhh.....ok.

If you call last year a "wet year" for most of nd you are crazy. And if you feel we had a lot of snow this past winter you are even crazier. It was dirt in february.

For the majority of nd, it is dry. Granted we have had a bit of rain lately, but it is way to early to say its going to be great duck production. Many species rely on the smaller sloughs and those have taken a beating the past couple years.....for the most part.

Nobody will know anything for a couple months. But I suspect duck #'s will be down once again. We seem to be trending that way. I think it will take 1 good year of snowfall to change things.


----------



## purepower

guys its not as wet as everyone portrays it we were putting up new fence, in ne sd, because when we were drilling our holes for rail road ties we were hitting water 2 feet under ground


----------



## mntwins

It's always the water levels are to high or low :******:


----------



## hoosier dhr

fishhook,
if u dont like threads like this one than dont reply to them. :withstupid: 
otdrsmn, their are some good guys that will answer u honestly on this site u just have to figure it out by reading old post. Although even if its wet now it could be a very dry summer.
Happy Hunting! :beer:


----------



## Roughrider

Fella's, full potholes arent always a good thing. With every inch of rain, the sloughs get bigger and we loose more farmland. So watch where you put the smiley faces. To answer your question, in our area of NE ND we have had plenty of rain, and more in the forecast.


----------



## fishhook

indiana......

I did answer what i feel is a fair assessment for most of nd. It's not my fault if you don't like it. If you look back i bet there are about 10 of these threads asking about water conditions. It's just really early. So far it's wetter than last spring, but that could change in a week or two.

It's like asking how the hoosiers will be this upcoming season over....and over....and over.......


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Hoosier, what is up your hind-end? You've been itchin' for a round with any resident that doesn't align to your feeble thought process.

Grow up or you'll have all res. here on your case!! :bop:


----------



## cootkiller

Well,
Back to the thread topic.

In the opinion of cootkiller I do not see a problem up here in the duck factory that is the Lake Region. Plenty of sloughs with water and nesting ducks everywhere you look.

It is hilarious how many guys on here try to play 'doomsday politics' just so they can try to scare nonresidents from coming out to our Hunting Paradise.

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad

I was really glad to see the sw part of the state get a good shot of precip. I have relatives by Flasher and Mott and that was some sad looking country last summer. I haven't been west of Fargo much the last month but it looks like we have had some nice rains in the SE part of the state.


----------



## Dan Bueide

> It is hilarious how many guys on here try to play 'doomsday politics' just so they can try to scare nonresidents from coming out to our Hunting Paradise.


Travis, it's even funnier how YOUR personal "in's" and associations and the environmental conditions in YOUR area affect your take on any issue or comment that even hints of R/NR on any species for any part of the state.

The Pridelands have been disroportaionately wet as compared to the bulk of the the duck factory for several years, no matter how hard we try, most sbch's (or whatever term you use) can never develop the same level of "landowner relations" you preach about (seeming as most of yours are either immediate family or life-long neighbors), and even you will feel the pinch some day when this thing runs its course. You'll be the last to feel it, but you'll get squeezed some day too.

The duck factory is a big place. Some spots are still wet, some spots wetter than last and some spots drier. Overall, I'd be surprised if the general downward trend in state-wide water and brood counts is reversed this year. Most of the "experts" I've seen comment don't think we've bottomed out yet on the drier cycle our region is experiencing.


----------



## cootkiller

Hey Dan, how have you been.
Case load is light I see.
As for me we are watching a video so I have a free moment.

Holy Hanna, what does "disroportaionatley" mean. 

You are right, the Pridelands are in exceptional condition right now. So are a lot of other areas in the 'duck factory'.
And yes, my take and opinion derives directly from the conditions in my area. I don't comment on things I don't know, but if there is one thing I know is the conditions in the area I am in.

It is slbck, standing for "spoiled little big city kid".
There have been times that I have not thought of you in that category Dan, but then you all up and say something that redirects my thinking.

Yes, I have access largely due to the fact that my family owns land. To be honest with you I almost exclusively hunt on OUR land. Me hunting someone elses land would be like double jeopardy for someone else.
Not only occupying our stuff that is posted, but then hunting in a field that someone else could have had access to. I due this because I think it is the RIGHT thing to do. Maybe some would benefit with more access if they did the RIGHT thing sometimes.

cootkiller

P.S. Who's Travis? :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

cootkiller

P.S. Who's Travis?

More like what is!!  8)


----------



## fishhook

Manitoba and saskatchewan have been the major problem in duck reproduction anyway in my opinion. Last year was a little better. But they were in a major drought a couple years ago and they still aren't out of it. Once again....for the most part.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Trav....ahhhh.....errrrr........ck,

No, work load not light - swamped right now - just couldn't let about your 50th such offering over the last several months go unrebutted - let the first 49 or so slide, but had to drop what I was doing to respond to the 50th.

I've been well. You? Your bro-in-law whussed out on the Wednesday night reindeer games this summer - tell Sis to ease up.

Okay, so you've waterfowl hunted one county, primarily on one landholding, the last several (maybe all) years? I've waterfowl hunted in at least 15 the last 5 years. Conditions have and do vary greatly in those and other parts of the factory. Pressure and it effects are worse in all, to varying degrees.

Your rosey offerings about the state of ducks (many of which seem to have state-wide application) are as misleading to potential visitors as the worst of the sandbaggers the other way. In part, because of your take and your associations on the issues and in part because you only see a very small part of the factory, and through the posting of large tracts, you are insulated to virtually all of the effects of pressure. 95% of the "average joes", whether from Fargo or Fairibault, are in a completely different position on pressure and its effects, where first you need to locate some birds, then you need to try and get access to them and finally you need to hope and pray you don't find yourself in a war zone in the morning.

Kyle or DLCC paying you $1 per each post you make blowing sunshine? :wink:

Take care - hope we'll finally meet one of these times you're visiting the next street over.


----------



## cootkiller

Who's this Trav fellow?

Actually, we have land in three counties.
I agree, Winston needs to get up here more often and get some fishing and hunting in.
cootkiller


----------



## Dan Bueide

> Who's this Trav fellow?


ctoroatvkiislellesrp (you'll have to break out your Crunchberry decoder ring for that one), give it up - your anonymity around here was blown a long time ago. 

Frankly, a lot of the discussions on this board would go down much differently and would be more productive if more folks owned up to their comments.



> Actually, we have land in three counties.


If I made a quadrangle using the four corners of my ND waterfowling over the last 5 years, as the mallet flies and excluding the isolated instances that would exaggerate things, the exterior boundary would be something on the order of 800 miles. How about the same for you? Don't mean anything by it other than I hope you get my point about "perspective".



> I agree, Winston needs to get up here more often and get some fishing and hunting in.


I'd like timing to work out right one of these Falls and hook up with both of you for a waterfowl hunt - it would be fun and no doubt entertaining.

An Amberbock :beer: to you. Ever tried Leinie's Big Butt Dopplebock? Tasty!

Take care and have a good weekend.


----------



## Old Hunter

OTDRSMN You ask a question that most of the waterfowlers in the country wonder about. Hows the water conditions? This a very important factor in waterfowl production. I believe that the overall the water conditions are good. The water is only 1/2 of the the question. Along with the water you need good nesting habitat. From I-94 south to the South Dakota border the number of CRP acres is falling rapidly. GMO soybeans and other crops are taking the place of CRP. I dont have any figures from official sources but I have good eyes. I live in the best of the south central duck producing areas and the habitat is going down hill. You can have all the water necessary to raise ducks but when it is in the middle of a bean field it does no good for ducks or the farmer. There is a solution to this problem. Give traditional duck producing areas priority in CRP dollars. The question from hunters should be hows the nesting cover?
good luck


----------



## Dick Monson

It seems the dry early spring pushed more waterfowl east to nest. The potholes here went down quick concentrating the birds. Saw the first two mallard broods Thursday which is more than I saw last year! So they're up 200%! 

Old Hunter is right that CRP is going down the tube. When pheasant hunting last fall a number of fields had already been broke out for cropping. High commodity prices and GMO (round-up ready beans and corn) drive it. In 2007 2/3s of the CRP in ND will have an expired contract with a very doubtfull chance of renewal. Low priority issue for the Feds now. There will be *severe competition for hunting access* on the remaining acres.


----------



## hoosier dhr

Sorry, I dont mean to ruffle feathers.  
Its just that u can usually tell the guys that really dont like to answer the non res's. 
personally i dont care who agrees with me or not, when i go to ND i do my best to take the advice of the Res. and respect the people, land, and wildlife.

i have found that it really helps us get along when ive had a ? about ND and got good advice and info. usually here in IN we hunt water so the first time we went to ND we hunted water and someone was nice enough to tell us how to look for birds at night and how to feild hunt.

You are not going to keep people from coming to your great state so u might as well try to get them to do things your way.

I really dont like to offend people, and i really love to duck hunt. :beer:


----------



## lasalle

What a great thread. :eyeroll:

A simple question destroyed by selfishness. I live in Minnesota but travel to ND and SD for work. Things last year were really bad and this spring things looked grim. Until May hit . . .and it's been raining ever since. :beer:

Go to this URL . . . http://www.intellicast.com/Local/USLoca ... odnav=none

It will give you the information you're looking for, not a bunch of soap box BS from a few selfish ND residents.


----------



## fishhook

If your saying i'm selfish you can kiss my ars. I gave a description on what i have seen. We have had some rain this year.....but most of the state is still below average for rainfall this year, believe it or not. But, we are pretty close to average. However, last year was very dry and pothole conditions are not great all over the state. Duck reproduction was pi$$ poor last year and it remains to be seen if it will be better this year.

For cripes sakes you people. Arguing on the internet is like competing in the special olympics, even if you win your'e still retarted. And some of you insist on causing trouble whenever possible.

As for non-residents coming here. Please do. Come, experience it here, but not at the expense of resident's hunting opportunities. What i mean is please don't hire a guide, this gives the the means to lock up more land via leases...and please come in moderation. Ever since the boom to hunt here started in the early 90's hunting has went south. Coincidence???? Could be. But i just think too many people are after the resource now.

These are my opinions, nothing more, nothing less. If you want to call me something, call me mr. integrity.


----------



## cootkiller

I guess I would prefer to call you no names. You have, however, proven two things.

1. You are quite ignorant. Your special olympics comment is disgusting and proves your ignorance. uke: 
2. You also have proven that you are the epitome of an slbck. If you don't know by now that stands for "spoiled little big city kid".

cootkiller


----------



## fishhook

I have a cousin in special olympics and I also volunteer for them. It's just a little humor. I feel sorry for those kids, no doubt about it. But if you can't laugh about it you will have an awful long life.

It was not meant in a mean spirit, just used to get a point across. It's not about the handicapped kids, everyone knows they are (for purposes of getting a point across) retarted. Arguing and name calling on the internet is stupid and makes you the retarted ones.

You for one coot would agrue with a fly over a pile of dog-dung if you felt challenged by it. I am not challenging anyone. Just stating opinions. I lived in a very rural area for 17 years of my life. I know what it's like. Don't categorize everyone based on what they put for a residence location on here.

THE MORAL IS THIS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>If anyone can guarantee full potholes and high duck reproduction this fall the are flat out lying. It's way too early to know. Rains have been nice and well needed, but look at the facts, most of the state is right at average or a little below. Last year was very dry until june then we got rain, and very dry after that. And we had virtually no snow pack.

ps.....you have no right to call me spoiled. I have been paying my own way since i was 17 years old. My wife and I raise our children with no other family members within a 2 and 1/2 hour drive and have earned every dang thing we have. I do not have a boat, a 4 wheel drive pickup, a jet-ski or bigfoot decoys for that matter. I am however, happy. I have healthy children, a roof over my head, and a love for life. We get enjoyment out of each other and the few friends we have time for and have met since we moved here.

Your ridiclous attacks on people are normally way off base and just plain absurd :eyeroll:

I'm done with this thread. I tried to be honest and got blasted for trying to "pull the wool" over non-residents eyes. That couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

What is this a non-resident bashing resident thread!! eace:

3 years of drought and then one month of decent rain=the best duck production ever!!! Go and crawl up cooties wedge, he has all the game and water habitat you nr will ever need in the Pride of Dakota lands.

NumbNutz responses if I heard one!!


----------



## Eric Hustad

It's alright fishhook it's just his way. I would have to say that there has now been some really big rains which could help come fall. However the local birds seem to get pushed out pretty quick so you need some cold weather after the first couple of weeks. Looks like a chance of rain for the rest of the week so I may never get the sod laid at the house.


----------



## cootkiller

Defending a person who pokes fun at the mentally handicapped. 
WOW, that's cool!(sarcasm)
No Eric, that is not "just my way".
But the slbck way of doomsday forecasts on ducks in ND to try to keep residents out is really getting old.

cootkiller


----------



## Dan Bueide

Trav, c'mon, _*you're*_ giving fishhook a scolding about comments that could be perceived as distasteful, rude and obnoxious? As Larry would say, I don't care who you are, now that there is funny! :lol:

Lasalle, take it as BS NR sabotage or any way you want, the duck hunting in ND this fall is not likely to be any better than that of last year, or the year before that or the year before that, and probably slightly worse. It's rained over much of the ND factory the last bit. But, a good share of that area was without much snow this winter. To get broods, you need water and pairs (and habitat). It's more than possible much of the recent water won't do much for production if the pairs didn't find good conditions to start things off this spring and ended up in less productive areas. The May pond counts should be available fairly soon, and that will be a good indicator of what the ducks found for nesting conditions in ND at the critical time this spring, and our first hint at what this year's production might be.

Eric hit on a good point. Just because we grow 'em, don't mean we can keep 'em. With what's now become typical high pressure, most of the locals are sent scurrying to SD early on. And, with a good share of the Canadian duck factory also very dry this winter/spring (again, after a one-year respite), what we'll get for migrators is also a crap shoot. If a bunch of the pairs over-flew the prairies for the boreal forest, flyway brood counts will be way down, as they just don't produce as efficiently there.

In '04, total ND (including NR) hunters were down as compared to '03. But, water and mallard numbers were even lower '04 compared to '03. So, '04 saw even more pressure than '03, even with fewer hunters. Toss in some more o/g and a little more bought/leased hunting land, and I'll be very surprised if the quality of waterfowing in ND in '05 is on the upswing.

Tons of water, tons of ducks, no pressure ("never heard another shot all day"), limitless opportunities... Hmmmmph, I guess it's all relative, and maybe it's all those things as compared to where some of these people are coming from (which really tells a sad tale about the state of duck hunting elsewhere). But for those with a baseline of ND hunting (other than of those with a "pridelands factor" - a big chunk of pressure-regulated, personally-accessible, posted land in an area that has remained wet through the last cycle), most without some commercial angle to pitch will sincerely tell you otherwise. I'm going back to Sask. this fall again smack dab in the middle of what *should be *"prime time" in ND, to find a little quality, sane waterfowling during the heart of the migration. The last few years I've hunted ND waterfowl the early (September goose and R duck opener) and late parts of the season. Between fewer and more-concentrated birds and way too many hunters, the middle portion of the season in ND just isn't much fun anymore.


----------



## cootkiller

Dan,
You are so full of it its coming out of your ears.

DOOM,DOOM,DOOM, preaches the naysayer.
I suppose you are going to try to convince us that the sky is falling too.

FYI- I had one of the best duck hunting seasons of my life in 2004, so if 2005 is almost as good as 2004, GREAT.

Just because your caustic personality forces you to have to go to Canada, don't preach negatives to try to keep nonresidents from coming. That would be the slbck way.


----------



## cootkiller

Oh and I almost forgot,
Real cool to stick up for someone who is making fun of the mentally handicapped. What goes around comes around. I would say that one day got may put you into a position that you would not appreciate but then again you are an attorney. 

cootkiller


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

And the turnip has just fell off the truck..... :-?


----------



## cootkiller

Does anyone out there besides me realize that all of these doomsday forecasters have one thing in common.

BISMARCK, GRAND FORKS, MINOT, FARGO= S.L.B.C.K.

The proof is in the pudding. 

God, I love it when I'm right.

cootkiller


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

All non-residents please report to cootie, he has all the positive input you will ever need for your trip to NoDak.

Just PM him and he'll set you up on some tremendous waterfowling right in his backyard, a 5 mile radius. An experience of a lifetime, guaranteed.

He will even set you up with a helluva good 3rd grade education,then hook you up with a top notch resource prostitute on some incredible hunting property.

I'll be booking my trip yesterday!! :beer:

I designate cootie to the moderator of the-duck production, water conditions, o/g availability, wheres the best place for success, planning a trip to...forum. It would be the hottest forum here!!! dd:


----------



## Dan Bueide

Trav,

Wettest part of the state and locked-up and lightly hunted large tracts of land in the middle of the factory and flyway? Scheeeze, I hope you had a good '04. Did you try hunting blindfolded?

So, I call the kettle black and that makes me a defender of evil and an insensative moron? I said I thought it was funny that you were going over the top busting fishooks chops about saying something that could be viewed as out of line or obnoxious (they call that irony). Now that somehow becomes the litmus test for whether someone is "good" or "evil" or "immoral" or "injust". I'll bet those you've actually and actively defended (in a real sense) over the years have never made a single off-colored comment wholly unrelated to the points on which you agree with and defend them, 'cause you know if they did, that would paint you with all of their sins too, right?



> I suppose you are going to try to convince us that the sky is falling too.


Nope, but the duck hunting experience in ND for the majority of participants is a shell of its former self and continues to swirl down the toilet. Not the end of the world, just a sad deal for a lot of us, including many of those who pushed this thing to the red line for profit, and who will in the end be left with less than when they started. To ignore the obvious trends and fail to look past one's nose at the inevitible results is naive, at best, and disingenuous, at worst.

Trav, something tells me that in your Crayola 64 pack there are 32 white and 32 black crayons. :wink:


----------



## dblkluk

> Does anyone out there besides me realize that all of these doomsday forecasters have one thing in common.
> 
> BISMARCK, GRAND FORKS, MINOT, FARGO= S.L.B.C.K.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> God, I love it when I'm right.


Man ...will this never get old??????

Sure glad I moved to Sawyer!! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Dan Bueide said:


> Trav, something tells me that in your Crayola 64 pack there are 32 white and 32 black crayons. :wink:


HEHEHE!!! :lol:


----------



## cootkiller

4curlredleg--BISMARCK
Dan Bueide-- FARGO
dblkluk-- MINOT

My only question is where is our little spoiled GRAND FORKS kid? :lol:

It will get old only when people that live in the bigger cities quit thinking that they have a right to do whatever they want when they come out to the prairie to hunt and quit thinking that they have a right to hunt wherever they want without asking. When they actually start to try to start relationships instead saying that they have tried when they haven't.

If I have to be the champion for nonresidents I guess I have to be. In the big picture we are all residents of earth, though with the way some talk on here we will not all be residents of the great hunting fields in the sky.

Bueide, don't even try to chastise me. You made the mistake, live with it.

cootkiller


----------



## Dan Bueide

> It will get old only when people that live in the bigger cities quit thinking that they have a right to do whatever they want when they come out to the prairie to hunt and quit thinking that they have a right to hunt wherever they want without asking. When they actually start to try to start relationships instead saying that they have tried when they haven't.


Trav, do you actually believe this stuff or does it just make for good rhetoric when you want to lash out?



> In the big picture we are all residents of earth, though with the way some talk on here we will not all be residents of the great hunting fields in the sky.


Now you're doing the sorting for Jesus? Wow, now that's a serious responsibility. Just out of curiosity, are you a New Testament or Old Testament kind of guy?



> Bueide, don't even try to chastise me. You made the mistake, live with it.


No, go back and read the whole thread. I chose my words very carefully. No one you've ever, in your whole entire life, defended has ever made an off-topic, off-color comment that was interpreted for more than was intended? Pot, heal thyself! :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Yep, live in Bismarck now. Grew up in Garrison, have ties to Underwood, Beulah, Hazen, Turtle Lake, Max, Riverdale, Pick City.....

Also tied to the small towns in a 100 mile radius of Mandan.

Nice try cootie but you are soakin' wet if you think the people here are not in touch with hicksville NoDak.

What do you think? Cootkiller-Non-Resident Hunting Information Forum Moderator. Kinda has a ring to it!!! 8)


----------



## dblkluk

> 4curlredleg--BISMARCK
> Dan Bueide-- FARGO
> dblkluk-- MINOT
> 
> My only question is where is our little spoiled GRAND FORKS kid?
> 
> It will get old only when people that live in the bigger cities quit thinking that they have a right to do whatever they want when they come out to the prairie to hunt and quit thinking that they have a right to hunt wherever they want without asking. When they actually start to try to start relationships instead saying that they have tried when they haven't


Wow!! Talk about your blanket statements!!!
I know for a fact that the guys listed above, myself included, work hard to develop landowner relationships and have done a good job at it. 
The thing you fail to realize, over and over again is, no one has ever said hunting access is a right because of where they live.

I have recently become a landowner and, if anything, its the rural residents who think its a right to access your property! 
By the way, Its Sawyer now coot!!!
No more SLBCK title for me!! 
You move to the rural area and everything changes..right Coot??? :wink:


----------



## cootkiller

There is an old saying, 'no matter where you go there you are'.

When I came up with the title "spoiled little big city kid" it was to describe the attitude of many from the big 4 cities in North Dakota that just because they live in one of the big 4 they think that they are more important than the residents of rural communities and extremely more important than anyone from out of state. 
You can move to whatever bedroom community you like if it makes you feel better but your attitude is what defines you.

cootkiller


----------



## gandergrinder

> You can move to whatever bedroom community you like if it makes you feel better but your attitude is what defines you.


A rather sardonic statement from old coot.


----------



## djleye

> your attitude is what defines you


No sh** :eyeroll:


----------



## cootkiller

Let's see,

djleye-- W. Fargo
gandergrinder-- Fargo

Man it is easy when you guys make my point for me.

cootkiller


----------



## Dan Bueide

Trav,

So, it should be "miowitaslbckamb" (my interpretation of what I think a spoiled little big city kid attitude might be) or just slk (spoiled little kid)? Attitude and perceptions are actually a little more related to state of mind and experience and not wholly dependant on one's most-recent zip code? There are shades of grey and not always absolutes? Hmmmmph, there's a shocker.

No one is more or less important. There are competing interests that for the sake of the long-term benefit of all should be balanced. That's all I've ever said, and there are many opportunities to do that, but there has to be some give to go along with the take. Not black, not white, but rather a perfect shade of grey that would make us all reasonably happy and sustain us all for many generations. But, one has to look at the trends and also forward a few years and at everyone's interests in the whole deal and how those interests often intersect before one may see the need or benefits in doing so. Focusing solely on the perceived economic benefits of today for some is a dangerous proposition. There are all sorts of nasty consequences for ND carrying 175% of the pressure of SD and 125% of the pressure of all of prairie Canada. Spin them any way you like, those statistics just about say it all.



> ...but your attitude is what defines you.


Amen, Brother Coot! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder

I agree coot it is too easy. :lol:

Why run when you can crawl?


----------



## cootkiller

Are those statistics from the Dan Bueide Research Center or what?
Your are doing about as effective of a job in this arguement Dan, as you did down at Bismarck for the Legislative session, which is to say you basically helping the opposing side rather than help it.

As for you gandergrinder, the fact that you keep responding to my ramblings shows the effect that I do have. You would also be amazed at the backing there is for my way of thinking over yours.
Farmers are sick of the attitudes of spoiled little brats who walk like they are on some royal high horse and think that access is something that the landowner OWES them. Well, they owe you nothing. It is you as the hunter that owes him, for helping supply you with the waterfowl to kill.
What would happen to your waterfowl season if all farmers in ND planted canola and flax for a year. You would have no waterfowl season, but yet your attitude has not changed. A pity.

cootkiller


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

We have ourselves a boy in a bubble!!! :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad

No matter how stressful a day this type of a topic brings a smile to my face. By the way I now live in Eagle Run which is considered slightly out of town so I feel like a smaller town kind of guy now. Coot I know what you are saying about the attitudes etc, but it's kinda calling the kettle black when you keep talking about the family land that someone else has provided you. I wish I was spoiled enough to have land, but that is where meeting/greeting comes in. I also have a lot of client's who farm in the tri-state area and most are concerned with moisture levels etc. and could care less about how some people spend time on a hobby.

Oh and a BABY update for everyone....my wife has been the in hospital since Monday battling premature labor with our twins. We are closing in on 32 weeks and each day we can keep them in there really helps. however she is starting to wear down from the drugs and no sleep so I am starting to think we could have babies by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Oh, and Dan we appreciate what you did on the hunting issues :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide

> Are those statistics from the Dan Bueide Research Center or what?


No, from the wildlife agencies of CA, ND and SD. They're all pretty easily obtainable and please feel free to double check my research. My numbers were from '03, as the '04 weren't out yet when I collected them. Do us all a favor, and update them for '04.



> Your are doing about as effective of a job in this arguement Dan, as you did down at Bismarck for the Legislative session, which is to say you basically helping the opposing side rather than help it.


Trav, I might be right on these things and I might be flat out wrong. But, I don't have any hidden agendas (e.g. to kick rural in the teeth as you seem to suggest) other than a passion for the ND outdoors and a desire for my kids (and the kids of other "Average Joe's") to be able to enjoy a quality ND outdoors and not have one more reason to leave ND. With the way the past session went and with future adjustments unlikely without some major change in dynamics, we'll truely have a chance to see if others and me were chasing ghosts or if the chickens will indeed come home to roost. There are a lot of things I'd rather have been doing than getting involved with this stuff, and all of us have better things to do than to bicker about it. This isn't some exercise in too much time on our hands or crying wolf. If I didn't believe in my heart of hearts I was right, I'd never have stuck my neck out and invested the time I did.

Anyway, you either buy into the arguement or you don't. Like I said, I think you've got to look at the obvious trends (e.g. we've lost 10,000 R waterfowlers in 5 years) and long-term at what quality, accessible hunting means for all of the various interests in ND to buy in. One vote short in '03 and 4 votes short in '05. Not enough bought in.

Helping the opposing side? I guess you'd have to ask Kyle if he thinks we'd be closer to a waterfowl or o/g industry cap without me around. If me stepping aside gets us a meaningful, workable cap, I'm outta here....



> You would also be amazed at the backing there is for my way of thinking over yours. Farmers are sick of the attitudes of spoiled little brats who walk like they are on some royal high horse and think that access is something that the landowner OWES them. Well, they owe you nothing. It is you as the hunter that owes him, for helping supply you with the waterfowl to kill.


Again, Amen Brother. You'd have to focus on the spin of some who oppose any adjustments for economic reasons (what they say we're saying or what we're thinking) as opposed to the actual message, to think we didn't agree 100% on those points.

Trav, do you get nasty (as opposed to just argumentative) with everyone who disagrees with you?

Anyway, I'll let you simmer down a little and give you the last word. Here's to hoping I'm flat *** wrong on the whole deal and the ND outdoors are truly as limitless as some would suggest! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder

Coot,
You have to first understand something. I really don't care what you think of me.

I would find your ramblings amusing if they weren't so tragic.

What are you so upset for? Do you feel slighted in some way by life?

The difference between you and I is that I'm unwilling to stereotype people. I judge each person individually. I believe you when you say there are people who think like you and share your views. Thats ok with me. I just don't think you should put down people for having views other than yours. You are not always right.

I understand that it is easier for you to lump everyone into a certain category and just go on thinking what you do. I understand that you don't like your norms to be challenged. Thinking about the world in a different way would take you out of your comfort zone. I understand that it is scary for you.

I have said this to you before and I will say it again. As long as you keep putting people down for having different views than you I will keep attacking you.


----------



## OTDRSMN

WOW, I had noooooooooo Idea my question would spark such a debate. When we hunted your fine state last season, most guys told us to watch the water conditions throughout the summer, then apply that info towards our scouting and hunting in the fall, that it would lead us to good shooting. Even though we are not from ND, we are still respectful, safe, ethical SPORTSMEN, whether we are "Hilljacks" or from ND.-------Right!!.......Thanks for all the responses. Lets all enjoy them cupped and committed............... :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

What the hell is a HillJack??

Might be something I can use later!! 8)


----------



## cootkiller

If you don't consider yourself in the category of an slbck then my attack's shouldn't ruffle your feathers. But they do so obviously you pupt yourself into that category. Case closed.

Dan, 
As an attorney you know that opinions vary greatly and also passions about peoples opinions vary as well. Many slbck's have the ability to change their attitudes and choose not to. I did not choose the family I was born into, it wasn't a choice. Being that I was fortunate enough to be born into a family with excellent hunting land I could do one of two things.

A. Post it all and then go looking for the best honey hole field around no matter if it was ours or not and in doing so occupying more land than otherwise needed and take more access away from others.

or

B. Hunt exclusivley on the Pridelands and allow as much access as I can possibly bring to others who are respectful, are itno building relationships with landowners, and don't whine and complain when they don't get their way.

I choose B because that is the kind of person I am and strive to be. 
The man in the mirror is important to me.

And yes, gagndergrinder, you do care what I say and think. You clarify that with your responses.

cootkiller


----------



## jhegg

Agassi Four Curls Chapter,

I am strongly starting to think we should *not* host our youth hunt in cootkillers area! We will talk about it at the next meeting.

For those that don't know:

My name is Jim Heggeness and I live in Fargo.


----------



## OTDRSMN

A " Hilljack " is kinda like a " Hillbilly " ya know, from one of those Mountain states like PA. :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

OTDRSMN said:


> A " Hilljack " is kinda like a " Hillbilly " ya know, from one of those Mountain states like PA. :lol:


 :wink: Hope you won't be lookin' fer a lot CEment ponds outchere, cuz there ain't many!! :biggrin:


----------



## cootkiller

jhegg,
That is the choice of your chapter. It matters not to me. I bring the youth out hunting with my wife and i on a regular basis and never ASKED that the event be held in our area.
However ponder this.
By moving the event to another area you are taking some opportunity awa from the people the event is made for--young kids. No where else in ND has the waterfowl opportunities that our area does.
Also, please don't get mad at what I say about some of the people from the bigger cities on here. MOST people from Fargo, Bismarck, Minot, and Grand Forks would not be classified in the slbck category. Only the ones that feel offended when I talk of respect for the landowner would be.
I hope that you do not fall in it. If you do that is too bad. I choose not to be associated with the likes of that so it is what it is.

cootkilller


----------



## jhegg

cootkiller,
Respect is a two way street.
Jim


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## cootkiller

I agree. But respect is also something to be earned.
I believe the landowners have earned the respect of the hunters of this nation by putting up the crops that help raise the game that hunters chase. They also allow wetlands to survive promoting production of game.

cootkiller


----------



## gandergrinder

Gentleman,
I think we can all agree on this. The issues of the Delta youth hunt and locations should probably not be discussed here. I think I speak for everyone when I say I want the youth hunt to be successful from the standpoint of the kids. All the rest of the politics should stay out of it at this point.


----------



## djleye

Good Call Jed!!!! Thank You.


----------



## englishpointer

Question for all those that put eastern and western ND people in groups.
What makes you think that people in Fargo or eastern ND are spoiled and are against out of state hunters.
I grew up in Western nd and moved to eastern ND and have lived here for 15 years. I am all for sportsman coming to ND to experience the GOOD people and outdoor adventure that ND has to offer, as long as they respect the land and the people. When i travel outside of ND to hunt or enjoy the outdoors i treat their State as i Do my own with respect. 
No matter what you do or were you go or whatever industry or recreation you do there will always be that 10% of knuckle heads out there to ruin it for the rest .So Please dont lump everyone together in your thoughts and posts.


----------



## cootkiller

englishpointer,
I agree, we should welcome people from other parts of the country with open arms. Some on this site wish to be selfish with our great resource because of greed and selfishness. 
I am against that.
Water conditions are STILL good in the area.

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad

:roll:


----------



## sotaman

I agree with some of the things Cootkiller is talking about. I had a conversation with Jiffy yesterday about things of this nature. It was more so regarding land and acsess to land. But I wonder how the hunting would change around here and the attitudes of non land owners would change if the state would go to a posted state or closed state, so it would be like Minnesota.. Before you scream at me that my idea is so dumb. Think about it ?? The reason I bring this up is I don't own a bit of land besides what my house sits on in the city. Not very good for hunting. Well growing up we had to ask everyone if we could hunt boy that was fun it was part of the hunt. But we as non land owners I feel have no right to accsess others land without permision. And Yes I do get permission before I hunt on anything. What do you think from both sides of the fence would this easy the pains that are felt out there??


----------



## Dan Bueide

> I agree, we should welcome people from other parts of the country with open arms. Some on this site wish to be selfish with our great resource because of greed and selfishness.


And the other side of that very same coin is&#8230;..some would perceive as greedy and selfish (a) the attempt by a relatively small percentage of ND residents to shift a natural resource owned and managed by the state for all of its residents into an economic resource where profit for a few becomes the #1 management criteria, no matter the effect on and consequences to others; and (b) those in a wholly-protected position (at least for a while) telling everyone else all is still good.

Ya know, Tony Dean labeled me as selfish too. Through all this crap over the years, I hadn't been in his face once, but during and after the waterfowl hearing this winter, he got really snotty and started labeling me and others as "me firsters." An honest and open debate of this stuff is good and healthy, but he too (publicly and privately) decided to get down-right nasty about the whole thing, and for a while, it baffled me as to why? Then it occurred to me - he saw me as trying to pick his pocket. Not only does Tony enjoy the outdoors, that's how he makes his living. He testified at the hearing at the request of Devils Lake interests, and it just so happens Tony gets tens of thousands of dollars in advertising and other revenue from DL. He could care a less about the traveling sportsperson (what efforts did he make to introduce a SD bill this past session to raise the cap there?), except in so far as it's protects his slice of the economic pie. Now, when you're arguing these issues, not honestly on a resource allocation basis but rather back-handedly from the angle of economic self-interest, who's the real "selfish, me firster"? Pot/black thing again. Trav, far as I know you don't have an economic dog in this fight, so this paragraph wan't aimed at you - I just got off on a sort of related tangent about the "selfish" label.

We can and should open our arms to those from other parts of the country. ND carries 175% of the pressure of SD and 125% of the pressure of *all of *prairie Canada (Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba, combined). When is enough, enough, and you tell me where the premier waterfowl hunting in the Northern Continent is (and isn't) right now?

Balance...sustainability...compromise. Lot's of opportunities to get this thing right, but not until the players open their eyes, hearts and minds.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

sotaman said:


> Before you scream at me that my idea is so dumb. Think about it ??


OK, it isn't dumb. It is assanine!! The last time we all checked we are 
losing resident hunters at an alarming rate, this would speed it up. Unless you really want to pay to play, a different train of thought might help. This state is already on a fast track for commercialization.

Besides noone here is boasting about access without permission.

The boy in the bubble has no clue as to what access problems face the dad and his kid who just want to enjoy a small slice of NoDak once or twice a season. Those are the folks who are no longer hunting, just gave up. Check the figures, they don't lie.

Cootie, you may think your gamehaven is safe from KB and his ilk, but money always wins. And that day is coming fast, if your relatives have the ducks it won't be long and they'll see the flash of the bucks!! What comes around goes around.


----------



## cootkiller

Thank you Dan,
I didn't take your paragraph as aimed at me.
Good points but I still keep hearing this gloom and doom attitude. 
The people who want to come out to enjoy a few weekend hunts a year with a youngster in the passenger seat are not the ones crying fowl here though.
It is the combat hunters who think that they are entitled to hunt the honey holes everytime they go out yet don't want to build the required relationships to acquire that kind of opportunity.
I have ranted and raved on this subject quite often.
Yet still I don't see any of you attempting to forge a relationship. Sure, I have had a few PM's and stuff but for the most part the gloom and doom crowd on here who make fun of me for having family land have missed the boat. Attempt to forge relationships, that is the key to access. Always has, always will be.
I have never heard of any in my area refuse to let a father and young son permission when they had a posted field that wasn't being utilized by a family member or acquaintance. You guys are all so hard on KB, but many times he has helped NONPAYING people get onto hunting land.

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad

Growing up we always watched Tony Dean and when I met him in person I thought he was some kind of celebrity. Then I grew up and have learned that anybody that gets access to the prime land should be able to shoot birds. Today when I see Tony on tv I just shake my head. Personally I think it takes a lot of nerve to show up in another state to tell them how to run things. So the great thing about living here is freedom of choice so no more watching Tony and also having the choice of where I hunt. Since access is tougher in some areas I choose not to stay there and to places where the experience is better. That's why I think the Greenskins should be moved to a different area, my choice.


----------



## dblkluk

Coot, I've yet to figure out where you come up with the point that anyone from "The big little city" feels they have the "right" to hunt wherever they please. You don't know me from Adam. 
I have places to hunt and through relationships my friends and I have built (and continue to build), we will have places to hunt in years to come.

I think you are mistaking our passion for ND's outdoors as greed.

For once, think of the casual waterfowler and upland bird hunter. This is the segment of ND hunter we should be concerned with, no matter where their mail is delivered. The casual sportsman, whether from Fargo or Stanley is facing tougher times when it comes to access. 
Call me selfish, because I want others to enjoy our great opportunities as much as I do.


----------



## djleye

> The people who want to come out to enjoy a few weekend hunts a year with a youngster in the passenger seat are not the ones crying fowl here though


Coot, Maybe these people aren't as passionate since they only do it once a year and then give up when there is no access. Because we are passionate about hunting you label us as combat hunters???? What are you. ARe you not as passionate about the outdoors as the rest of us. You know nothing about others relationships wit landowners. We that have relationships and land to hunt are the ones that are trying top preserve the land availability for those that don't get out often enough to forge those relationships. Because we haven't PM'd you doesn't mean we don't get out and hunt!! We are concerned about losing the average Joe hunter because they are the lifeblood of hunting and if they are gone then so are the votes that sustain the farm program and the hunting way of life!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

4CurlRedleg said:


> The last time we all checked we are losing resident hunters at an alarming rate,


Earlier Dan had posted that we've lost 10,000 resident hunters over the last 5 years. I have yet to see any statistics on why we are losing them. Are older hunters quitting? Are younger kids not starting? Are family committments increasing? Are some of these resident hunters moving out of state and coming back as NRs?


----------



## dblkluk

> Earlier Dan had posted that we've lost 10,000 resident hunters over the last 5 years. I have yet to see any statistics on why were are losing them. Are older hunters quitting? Are younger kids not starting? Are family committments increasing? Are some of these resident hunters moving out of state and coming back as NRs?


Yep!!  
And three of the four you have there, are not great for our state, or our sport!!


----------



## Field Hunter

Who cares? The rains are coming this Spring....some areas are wet...some are not so wet...some are dry. Duck hunting will be what it is in ND every year. Good to Great! Ask for permission when you get here....almost all farmers will let you hunt unless they are charging or saving for the family. You'll run into all kinds here in ND as in all other areas of the country. Most people will be very accomadating and a few will be idiots.

Come to ND...respect each other and all the land you hunt on....and above all have a great time.

Anyone else tired of all the politics!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Whether it is cost of equip., regulations, and the lack of or inability to gain access or the ever growing competition. The outdoor experience in NoDak is changing for the more fortunate and anal hardcores to stay involved in it, leaving the casual folks to find something that doesn't require a sh*tload of stress to gain satisfaction. Period!!

Sorry hilljacks!! I fall into the anal hardcores so I'll not be going away anytime soon!! 8)


----------



## Goosepride

Let's try to be civil gentlemen. No reason to get too excited. Must be the off season...


----------



## sotaman

I guess more of what I was trying to say is a little bit of what coot is saying why do I think I deserve to hunt some where because there are ducks on that persons land. I don't and I seek out permission and offer I a kind thank you no matter the response. I don't think for one minute I have a right to anyones land I DON'T own it. That is kind of what I am getting at. I think it is sad that some people think it is there god given right to hunt any where they please. It is a privlage not a right. Don't forget it.............. THat is all I am trying to say


----------



## Roughrider

We're north of Devils Lake, sort of, and we have started to get some of the land we farmed in the early 90's back (from the sloughs that is). So we have had less precip. than we did in the late 90's and early 2000's. But the water table is still high, so there is still a fair amount of water out there. I have noticed that the number of ND hunters in our area has really dropped off in the last 5 years, and the amount of NR has sky rocketed. I remember when the only folks we would see out hunting were the people and nieghbors from our own area. Also the last thing I want to see, from a landowners standpoint, is North Dakota reverse the posting laws. We don't post a majority of our land and I don't want to be asked continually, when I'm on the combine or digging feilds, if a hunter can have permisson, most are always welcome. I don't want to have to put up hunter welcome signs, it would take days to do. The way the law is now works great and a lot of other farmers in our area agree.


----------



## sotaman

roughrider

thanks for that!! that is great to hear


----------



## jhegg

To address the original intent of this post, water conditions are variable throughout the state. We have had a fair amount of rain lately in the eastern part of the state. Even though it is late in the nesting season, I think it did encourage a few mallards to re-nest.

I went to the Steel-Dawson HS graduation last weekend (I hunt that area for waterfowl and I have established relations in that area!), It was very dry there, yet, permanent wetland water levels (i.e. Horsehead Lake for example) are still very high. I can not comment on production as I have not been out enough to observe duck broods. But, nonetheless, it will be as Field Hunter stated. Some areas will be good and some won't.

That said, I want to comment on where this thread was going. The "big city" hunters (including myself) have never stated (or believed) that we have "exclusive hunting rights" to anybody's land.

However, we have seen a decided deterioration in waterfowl hunting quality that is directly related to increased hunting pressure. That increased hunting pressure has come from non-residents. No name calling here, that is just a fact.

We have also noticed a decrease in the lands available for "free-lance" hunting due to the increase in leased land by the guides and outfitters. Again, no name calling, this is just a fact.

The bottom line here is that hunting quality and availability for the free-lance hunter has gone down hill. We would like to reverse this trend, not only for the resident hunter but also for the non-resident hunter. Restricting the amount of non-resident hunters and reducing the volume of land leased by the guides/outfitters is the only way to accomplish this.

Apparently that makes us "big city" hunters "me-firsters" and "selfish". We only want to maintain our quality hunting for both the non-resident hunter and ourselves. "Selfish?" - you be the judge.

Cootkiller:

I don't think it is advisable to expose our youth to the name-calling and animosity that has been expressed in this thread. That was the basis for my comment on moving the Delta youth hunt to another area. We are having a Delta meeting in Fargo next Thursday to discuss the youth hunt and other issues. I am inviting you to that meeting if you wish to attend. My home is open for you to stay over Thursday night if you want to. Let me know.

Roughrider:

Thank you for your comments.

Jim Heggeness


----------



## djleye

Roughrider.......I just wanted to thank you also for your kind comments and also for allowing hunters to share the bounty of your land. People like you are very much appreciated and we could not enjoy our passion if it weren't for people like you. Thank You!!!!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye

ditto roughrider


----------



## Eric Hustad

Great post Roughrider :beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr

Roughrider 
Thanks a bunch, we hunt all over north of devils lake (about 20 miles north)


----------



## Dan Bueide

Trav,



> Good points but I still keep hearing this gloom and doom attitude.


The glass is still half-full, but there's a crack in the bottom and it's going fast&#8230; :wink:



> It is the combat hunters who think that they are entitled to hunt the honey holes everytime they go out yet don't want to build the required relationships to acquire that kind of opportunity.


Here's one of our big areas of disconnect that obviously we're having a hard time closing. Just because we're not PM'ing *you* (even though we love you, man), doesn't mean that virtually every one of us doesn't know, understand and practice landowner relationship building. I do 90% of my pheasant hunting in what of late is the hottest area in the SW, all on private land and none of it "pay hunt". You don't do that anymore today without working for many years at relationship building. With the pheasants going bonkers in this part of the State, I wouldn't have to travel that far for good pheasant hunting. But, I wouldn't want to miss out on the chances to see and visit folks and maintain relationships out there, so West I go, 2-3 trips each Fall. Several of the landowners I've known for quite a while have gone full time or part time pay hunt, so it's getting tougher to put trips like this together, but I still keep pluggin' away. Also, I have many very good friends and acquaintances, many of whom are landowners, just a handful of clicks to the South of the Pridelands. I haven't missed at least one trip up there each season since '93. Circumstances in the area have made it pretty much an R opener area for me as of late, but it's a great, fun spot for that. These are just two examples - and most everyone has similar ones.



> You guys are all so hard on KB, but many times he has helped NONPAYING people get onto hunting land.


Kyle's a good guy. He's also President of an association that apparently, intentionally or not, won't be content until it rules the ND hunting world. Knowing him, I don't doubt for a minute that Kyle has done some good deeds for non-pay types. Others have too. But, you're not suggesting that o/g's are 50,000+ average joes' answer to quality hunting, are you?



> the gloom and doom crowd on here who make fun of me for having family land


Whew, now we finally have a chance to run this thread full circle. I never suggested (or at least didn't intend to) that your personal circumstances or how or where you choose to hunt was "wrong" in any respect. Only that because of them, others may be in as good or better position to offer advice about what anyone, from Fargo or Faribault or Fairfax, might find this Fall for waterfowl opportunities when venturing out to the greater ND duck belt. Because of the area you live and hunt (remaining consistently wet) and your family connections, you're in a significantly different position than 95% of the Average Joe duck hunters will find themselves this Fall. That's all&#8230;really.

*****

Dave,



> have yet to see any statistics on why we are losing them. Are older hunters quitting? Are younger kids not starting? Are family committments increasing? Are some of these resident hunters moving out of state and coming back as NRs?


Many turning their heads to the current trends offer all sorts of excuses for this stat and the refuge counts (ND/SD) each Fall. Seems like everything is responsible, other than the obvious of too much pressure, that is. Sure, some have quit for age reasons and some have moved out of state for jobs, but with 10,000 (*25%*) gone in just *4 years* (i was off by a year before), after a steady R increase from '92-'96 from 22k to 40k, I strongly suspect 4curl nailed the primary reason - it just got to be too much of a hassle for a bunch, probably mostly the more-casual types. The R decline started while NR numbers were still climbing by roughly 20% per year. Other factors just don't seem likely when there was an 18k R increase in the years before then - ND didn't get suddenly old or become the out-migration capitol of the world in just a 4 year period from '99 to '03. Just to fill in the missing years, R numbers held pretty steady at ~40k from '96-'99. NR numbers started at about 6k in '91 and peaked at 30k (reported - probably more like 27k actual) in '01 and '02.

An equally interesting question is why NR numbers have dropped to 24k by '04? How many times have we heard "hey guys, planning our first trip to ND this year&#8230;" the past several years. Clearly there are new participants each year. So, why did we loose NR's from '03 to '04? The bulk of reported '02 to '03 decline is pretty easy to explain, with the license split, but why the actual losses from '02 to '04, something on the order of 3k? Sure, some were mad about the zones (although NR pheasant hunters went up despite the upland adjustment complaints). Maybe, just maybe, some of the NR's are less than satisfied with their experiences too? Is it coincidence that Canada has seen a slight up tick in NR waterfowlers the last few years?

Anyway, why *don't *we know these things? Great question. Seems like a perfectly good project for a legislative interim committee, G&F or the like. With the ease of sorting data, the survey pool would be relatively easy to create. I'd love to know the answer to the question: "Of the following, please rank why you didn't hunt waterfowl in ND in 200_" - it would certainly shed some light, whichever way it turned out.

*****

Monte,

*Anyone else tired of all the politics!*

Boy, am I. But I'm still unwilling to sit on the hull of the ship, warm and dry and sipping merlot, casually enjoying my last few hours, as opposed to jumping in the ice-water and making a swim for the raft. Worst case scenario, you end up in the same place. Best case scenario, Zack's kids get a little taste of the formative hunting years he spent with you.

*****

O,

Sorry for the hijack and the ride. This stuff festers and "must come out" from time to time - only takes a little spark (read: Trav :wink: ) to get it going. Hope somewhere in here you found some info that may actually be helpful.

*****

Eric,

Best of luck with the little ones and Mom - keep us posted.

*****

Roughrider,

Thanks for your perspective and *THANK YOU *for making your land available to hunters.

*****

Huey,

Almost 2000 views in a duck hunting thread entitled "spring conditions" in a couple days. Hehe, you can take the Hot Topics off the top, but you can't keep the top on hot topics. 8)

*****

Have a nice weekend all - especially you Trav! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Nice job Dan as always!! :thumb:


----------



## indsport

From AP posted over the weekend:

Duck survey finds both Dakotas are dry
By Associated Press 
A U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service biologist says there is less water in North Dakota and South Dakota than last year, but the effect on waterfowl is not yet known.

"Quite possibly, South Dakota was as dry as I've seen it since the early 1990s," said John Solberg, who spent three weeks flying over the two states.

"Overall, I'd say North Dakota was fair -- some areas poor, some areas good," he said. "I've seen it worse, but I've seen it a whole lot better, too."

Solberg, who wrapped up the survey Thursday, has been flying over the two states since May 4 as part of the annual North American spring waterfowl survey, an effort in which northern U.S. and Canadian biologists sample waterfowl and habitat conditions.

Managers across North America's four waterfowl flyways use the results from the survey to set fall hunting seasons.

As part of the Dakotas leg of the survey, Solberg and another observer flew 260 18-mile segments north and east of the Missouri River in the two states, counting all the ducks they could see. A crew on the ground surveyed a subsample of the segments.

Solberg said the dry conditions in South Dakota likely attracted fewer nesting ducks. In North Dakota, the eastern and northeastern parts of the state have the best water, he said.

"In North Dakota, I would say wetland conditions are in better shape than South Dakota," Solberg said. "But I would say they're nothing to write home about."

Final survey results should be available sometime in June.

Personal comment: Where I live south of I - 94, this spring was essentially toast so all hunters to Edgely, Gackle, Kulm, Streeter, expect spotty dry conditions unless we get summer rains.


----------



## tumblebuck

Just returned from a fishing trip to Devils Lake. Near as we could tell from the high-water mark on the trees, various farm implements, and buildings in the water, the lake level is about 18" lower than last year. Still lots of water in the area, but appears to have dried some.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Been getting light rain off and on this afternoon. Suppose to be this way possibly till Sunday. Just depends on how the system pans out. I think most of it if it does come will be in the way of thunder storms.


----------



## northdakotakid

We have ahd a consifderable amount of rain with little or no sun and wind the past week, minus some strong gusts.

There are little mallards all over the place. There is plenty of water to last until fall, well that is if we keep up with thte moisture. The best part is that the grasses are now thick and tall leaving lots of insects for the little buggers to eat.


----------



## Dan Bueide

A little update from the Professionals:

Spring Duck Index Remains High

The number of breeding ducks in North Dakota continues to remain high, according to the state Game and Fish Department recent spring breeding duck survey.

The 58th annual spring survey, conducted May 9-15, showed an index of more than 4.1 million birds, 4 percent lower than last year but still 100 percent above the 1948-2004 average, according to Mike Johnson, migratory game bird management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Duck indices were up from 2004 for green-winged teal (63 percent), canvasback (24 percent), ruddy ducks (10 percent), and a category labeled "other" species comprised mostly of ring-necked ducks (25 percent). Indices for all other species were unchanged or below 2004. The most significant decreases were for gadwall (14 percent) and mallards (10 percent).

All species except pintail remained above the 1948-2004 average. The index for mallards was up 121 percent from the long-term average while gadwalls were up 191 percent. Pintails, which have declined to low numbers continentally, were down 19 percent.

The survey is conducted by biologists driving more than 1,800 miles on eight routes spread across the state running from Canada to South Dakota. Observers count all ducks and water areas within 220 yards of the roadway, Johnson said. "This large sample gives indices from which we can compare year-to-year changes and the long-term trends of habitat conditions and waterfowl numbers."

While the 2005 water index was down from last year, it still remained 21 percent above the 1948-2004 average. Despite what the water indices show, observers noted that water conditions were fairly poor in many areas. "This is because we count water areas, not the amount of water contained in wetlands," Johnson said. "Many seasonal wetlands contained only minimal water and water levels in most semi-permanent wetlands were well below the high water period that began in 1993."

However, Johnson mentioned, rains which began during the survey period have continued across the state, with some regions experiencing considerable rainfall that has restored wetland levels. "While this increase in water was too late to significantly affect breeding duck distribution, it will certainly contribute to the potential for renesting by failed hens and improve brood survival," Johnson said.

The July brood survey will provide a better idea of duck production, and a better insight into what to expect this fall, Johnson said. "Our observations to date indicate that production should be above average," he added. "Despite the large populations of ducks and prospects for a good production year, fall weather always has a big impact on the success of the hunting season."


----------

